# What Colour of Eyes Do You Have?



## JoetheDreamer

What Colour of Eyes Do You Have?
(I realise that I'm doing British spelling btw ;D)

I have brown eyes. 

Please tell us what you voted for! :happy:


----------



## skycloud86

My eyes are dark blue with greenish rings around the pupil.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Er, blue.

My answer above wasn't long enough for PerCaf to allow me to post, so this sentence is to make the post longer.


----------



## Elsewhere1

My eyes are bluish green and even look grey sometimes depending on what colors I am wearing.


----------



## SullenAesir

Blue, sometimes looks grey.


----------



## Yeuna

Dark blue, but they look really gray.


----------



## nikkiannpet

I voted black since there wasn't an extremely dark brown


----------



## 3053

I have blue eyes

But I would kill for black ones.


----------



## Miss Ruth

Hazel .......


----------



## Luneth

I have black eyes...and if they aren't black, they are the darkest brown ever...


----------



## bigtex1989

Elsewhere1 said:


> My eyes are bluish green and even look grey sometimes depending on what colors I am wearing.


Mine are exactly the same color. I was just too lazy to type all that out.


----------



## Elsewhere1

@bigtex1989

well glad I could help, lol................


----------



## bigtex1989

Elsewhere1 said:


> @bigtex1989
> 
> well glad I could help, lol................


I always knew I could count on you lol


----------



## purplevelvetmask

Elsewhere1 said:


> My eyes are bluish green and even look grey sometimes depending on what colors I am wearing.


Oh, mine change color too! They are hazel, sometimes looking more green, other times looking a little more brownish. 

I would say my eyes have an earthy tone to them, like an army khaki color. Interesting eyes! 

I also have very big eyes, they are a stand out feature on my face since I always get comments and compliments on them


----------



## spikyface

Brown, but the right one's half red at the moment cos of burst blood vessels, am having lots of fun freaking people out with it


----------



## JoetheDreamer

spikyface said:


> Brown, but the right one's half red at the moment cos of burst blood vessels, am having lots of fun freaking people out with it


Yikes!!


----------



## Konan

I have hazel eyes (I think, mine are light brownish with a few specks of gold in the iris. My eyes kinda are weirdish.)


----------



## hippiel0ve

brown eyed girlie


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

my eyes turn shade of Blue, shades of Green, and mixed shades of both.


----------



## paperoceans

Umm... Black isn't an eye color. I think some of you confused dark brown with black.


----------



## Hokahey

Blue eyes..


----------



## omgzx

I had black eyes but then ever since I started to wear contacts they turned brown.


----------



## Jem11899

My eyes are brown. They're not, like, so dark brown that they're black. But, they're, like, a dark chocolate brown.....like, a warm melted milk chocolate brown. Yep. 
Either that or the color of topsoil.


----------



## StrixAluco

Why are there unnatural eye colours in the poll while common mixed aren't in it ?

Violet eyes and black eyes don't really exist. "Black" eyes are really dark brown (or sometimes dark blue. And I've read somewhere that most things we consider black or actually dark brown but we can't see the difference). Violet eyes are either the result of albinism (red or purple looking eyes) or typical grey/blue eyes.

Yellow naturally exist in eyes however, though yellow eyes don't.

Mine are a mix of grey and green apparently, though people argue that they might be truly blue or green or whatever (nobody seems to agree, I'd go for the common "blue-green"). Also I have slight central heterochromia (ugly brown) which is rather common among light-eyed people.


----------



## Falhalterra

My eyes are mainly green with a tinge of some brown and grey. They used to be bright blue when I was a younger, but that'll never happen again. lol


----------



## pretty.Odd

Dark brown
10 char


----------



## Fizbio

I have blue eyes but they sometimes look greyish.


----------



## rereshaneera

Blackest black.


----------



## alionsroar

brown.... but my dad has blue eyes


----------



## Vodhgarm

Blue-green. More greenish, though.


----------



## March Cat

Light brown that looks slightly green when I'm wearing contacts (even though the contacts are supposed to be clear).


----------



## erasinglines

Light blue that is sometimes grey-ish and sometimes has a hint of green tint. :3


----------



## Sanjana03

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen.
Bit brown around the core, though. I wish it had more patterns but hey. 

I never knew that there really are violet eyes in real life. Nice!


----------



## Cubie

*Woot Wooot Brown eyes are so common and original  Go brown eyes!*


----------



## The Unseen

Mine are a dark green, with some blue and brown. I voted for green, although some would consider my eyes to be a version of hazel.


----------



## saynomore

Cerulean with more hints of green.


----------



## Kriash

My eyes are hazel, but I have a green ring around the outside.


----------



## plausible

Brown eyes.
No exciting rainbow hints or rings.


----------



## kiskadee

Mine are brown, I think. Or green. Or hazel or something. I can't really tell. I usually just say they're brown, since it's my favorite saturated color.


----------



## Moss Icon

My eyes are very deep-set and I have a fairly large pupil/iris area so they look kinda deep black/brown unless viewed up close. They're actually hazel; orangey-brown round the pupil and light green around that that


----------



## Catenaccio

Blue, and of permanent blue appearance.


----------



## Vaan

Hazel, sometimes they change to either a dark brown or a blue


----------



## absent air

My grandpa has gold/rust like eyes with green and blue mingled in it. As a kid I always sat next to him just to observe his eyes. 

Beautiful.


----------



## neuropedia

brown/blue
heterochromia, ftl


----------



## skycloud86

neuropedia said:


> brown/blue
> heterochromia, ftl


What's so bad about heterochromia?


----------



## Michael82

Blue mostly but a touch of grey in it


----------



## MrShatter

Brown in the dark, green in the light,
That's hazel right?


----------



## neuropedia

skycloud86 said:


> What's so bad about heterochromia?


I've always been extremely self conscious of it. When I was a kid I think it was a manifestation of me being a horrible person, because it set me apart. Now the feeling just lingers, but the difference makes me feel extra vulnerable.


----------



## Lala

Hazelll, ofc it depends on the lighting and my blood pressure. When I cry they turn completely green!


----------



## SingingBird

Mine are a dark chocolate brown. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Moss Icon

neuropedia said:


> I've always been extremely self conscious of it. When I was a kid I think it was a manifestation of me being a horrible person, because it set me apart. Now the feeling just lingers, but the difference makes me feel extra vulnerable.


Personally I think heterochromia looks cool!


----------



## Ray J

there are people with violet eyes?


----------



## StrixAluco

Only when they are albinos (red/violet), others just have some kind of blue eyes.


----------



## soulsearch

I have dark blue eyes. However in some lights they appear light blue, or dark green,etc. I sometimes wonder if they are actually grey. hmm


----------



## UserFriendly

Brown.

I've never seen violet eyes...


----------



## ZdAries

Brown, seems like brown is pretty common.
I'd love blue and dark green though.


----------



## Stephen

Ray J said:


> there are people with violet eyes?


Yes. The late Elizabeth Taylor had violet eyes.


----------



## BeauGarcon

Green eyes, I like them.


----------



## Loki Grim

I chose other because some people say I have green eyes others say I have blue and even to me they seem to change back any forth for some reason..


----------



## freeagen

Glassy hazel eyes


----------



## red_1038

^green. very green. click the image for a slightly larger view.


----------



## iMarieish

Blue! *O* Everyone loves blue xD


----------



## Aizar

I have color-changing eyes, though I think the base color is gray. It seems to depend most on what I'm wearing, so I get a lot of greens and blues. Once I was told gold.


----------



## cheyenna

I have blue eyes that have turned green, and I'm told they'll be blue again sometime soon.


----------



## SilentScream

surprising to see that there are so few black-eyes ppl here.


----------



## SilentScream

Aizar said:


> I have color-changing eyes, though I think the base color is gray. It seems to depend most on what I'm wearing, so I get a lot of greens and blues. Once I was told gold.


<you're quite the little chameleon aren't you>


----------



## V3n0M93

My eyes are dark brown.


----------



## lyricalnuisance

Personally, I would rather call mine hazel.

However, I voted other- mostly because of how they change.

But unfortunately, everone calls them yellow. When I am emotional, they frequently turn green. They also have a fairly good sized blueish purpleish ring around them.

I don't like them being called yellow, but I get so many compliments on my eyes that it is hard not to like them at least a little.


----------



## William I am

Blue.... With sectoral Heterochromia - like a slice of pie that's a different kind of pie.

So blue with a brown streak 









PS Yeah that photo wasn't me posing and playing with my new camera.... :tongue:


----------



## 69waystolove

I have mood-ring eyes, they change color based on both mood and what im wearing. Since I wear black all the time I near have to take that into consideration. I don;t have a base color as my normal mellow mood eyes incorporate all the colors.


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

oh wow, that sounds quite awsome indeed! wish I could somehow train my eyes to do that! rainbow eyes, my that sounds cool X).


----------



## emerald sea

green, but sometimes hazel, gray, or yellow-and-green-tinged brown - they change color depending on what I wear


----------



## Karma Comedienne

Just curious (sorry if this sounds a bit dumb, but I'm seriously interested to know): 

Can people with colorblindness tell what color their eyes are just by looking? Or are their eyes of a neutral shade i.e. gray?


----------



## clowder

I have brow eyes. Though I find it interesting that the violet is listed and amber isn't when yellow is a far more common eye color than purple.


----------



## Daniel Strider

Dark blue here. I often contemplate getting red contact lenses or some other far out color.


----------



## Daniel Strider

Karma Comedienne said:


> Just curious (sorry if this sounds a bit dumb, but I'm seriously interested to know):
> 
> Can people with colorblindness tell what color their eyes are just by looking? Or are their eyes of a neutral shade i.e. gray?


There are varying degrees of colorblindness. Complete colorblindness is pretty rare so most people have "filtered" vision and can't see certain colors or see them in a different shade. 

Hope this helps. ^_^

Sorry for double post.


----------



## OuterMongolia

Felt like a dorky fairy princess for voting "other", but they're just gray, nothing fancy - I promise!


----------



## Conundrum

Brown. They're pretty close to black though.


----------



## tabbee

blue with a yellow ring around the pupil and im an infp


----------



## thesilentzoo

Green with some blue dashed in.


----------



## viva

I have two different colored eyes so I had to put "other"  

My left eye is green, and my right eye is hazel.


----------



## The Sundancer

Wow, a lot of blue and green eyed members. I have extremely dark brown eyes. I remember when I was younger one of sisters told me that she hated looking into any of my family members eyes longer than a brief moment because they freaked her out at how dark and black they seemed xD


----------



## ayu

Yeah! Brown is rocks!!!


----------



## kittychris07

Blue/blue gray.


----------



## escapist

Green. But I wish they were black or brown.


----------



## clicheguevara

I voted 'other' because my eyes are some indefinable mix of blue/green with yellow specks around the pupil.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

mine are a light blue gray


----------



## MCRTS

Brown, but it's really dark so it looks black most of the time.


----------



## ILoveVampDiarys

dark brown


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

Hazel... well, more specifically, I have a layer of green under a layer of brown. My eyes are sometimes just a normal light brown, but sometimes they're amber-ish with a green ring. They never look blue like some hazel eyes, but the eye doctor said that technically they're hazel, but calling them brown would also be correct.


----------



## ALNF1031

Mine is darkish brown, from afar, it's hard to tell if it's brown or black, but when it's closer it's easy to tell it's dark brown.


----------



## Prodigal Rabbit

I have brown eyes with flecks of dark green.


----------



## LunaWolf

green, or depending on the light, blue, grey


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Does anyone honestly give a shit? I don't understand threads like this, I can understand one, but there's so many.


----------



## Javert

Black eyes. 

On second thought, extraordinarily dark brown.

No, wait. Black.

Brown?

I'll still say black. Black.


----------



## EdBogie

Hazel. Sometimes they look more grayish, sometimes green, but more often than not they're a muddled mix of colors.


----------



## Rec

I've always wanted blue eyes ~


----------



## sarae

ah i have sectoral heterochromia! right eye is blue, left eye is green with a brown spot in it.


----------



## Modifier

brown i love my eyes and everything about me lol


----------



## Modifier

Aßbiscuits said:


> Does anyone honestly give a shit? I don't understand threads like this, I can understand one, but there's so many.


 my dear its called feel good about yourself kind of thread


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I feel good about myself cause I have blue eyes like the majority of people in my country!

Yay!


----------



## Ziwosa

Pink with some yellow dots maybe, but definitely pink.


----------



## ALNF1031

Pink eyes?


----------



## Penemue

Blue, but they swing wildly between pale blue, dark blue and grey. And if i get the slightest bit dehydrated i get brown rings around the pupil that can spread over the entire iris


----------



## vt1099ace

blueish grey...more of a gun metal i think


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

I like my eyes.


----------



## ALNF1031

YourVeryFlesh said:


> I like my eyes.


Dang. I'm jelly. xD


----------



## Love Wins

I call my eyes hazel. They're half light brown and half a color that's hard to describe. It's like a blue/green/grey/teal color? Each person I meet says that they're a different color, but most people say they're green cause that's what they look like in bright light which is when they're most noticed. A lot of people call them brown until they actually look at them and then they don't know what to call them. Bear with the nasty perspective and runaway crazy eyebrows! Just trying to show the color.


----------



## Penemue

Love Wins said:


> I call my eyes hazel. They're half light brown and half a color that's hard to describe. It's like a blue/green/grey/teal color? Each person I meet says that they're a different color, but most people say they're green cause that's what they look like in bright light which is when they're most noticed. A lot of people call them brown until they actually look at them and then they don't know what to call them. Bear with the nasty perspective and runaway crazy eyebrows! Just trying to show the color.
> 
> View attachment 22636


Do you always have to brown ring effect near the pupil? Because if it varies then it can be a sign of dehydration/toxin build up. (I only mention this because mine do the same thing and the colour ceems to change alot in your eye)
I would have to say hazel...
Looks almost like centrel Heterochromia


----------



## chill.take.over

Brown. Dark brown to be exact.


----------



## Love Wins

PenemueINTJ said:


> Do you always have to brown ring effect near the pupil? Because if it varies then it can be a sign of dehydration/toxin build up. (I only mention this because mine do the same thing and the colour ceems to change alot in your eye)
> I would have to say hazel...
> Looks almost like centrel Heterochromia


That's interesting! I have noticed that when I cry a lot or if I'm feeling particularly dehydrated then my eyes become abnormally green and the brown is pretty much nonexistent (or it seems so). What's Centrel Heterochromia?


----------



## Love Wins

Aßbiscuits said:


> Does anyone honestly give a shit? I don't understand threads like this, I can understand one, but there's so many.


Lol. Well, I don't understand all the rainbow flying pony profile pictures that seem to be so common among extroverted sensors so...something for everyone?


----------



## Penemue

Love Wins said:


> That's interesting! I have noticed that when I cry a lot or if I'm feeling particularly dehydrated then my eyes become abnormally green and the brown is pretty much nonexistent (or it seems so). What's Centrel Heterochromia?


It's just where the iris is a different colour near to the pupil that is is around the edges. You can also have complete heterochromia where the two eyes are completely different colours













Central ..........................Complete


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Love Wins said:


> Lol. Well, I don't understand all the rainbow flying pony profile pictures that seem to be so common among extroverted sensors so...something for everyone?


That is not in any way relative. 

So what, Ne users find making _several_ polls and threads about eye colour important? I doubt that. Even for them there's more important things to worry about .


----------



## Kainita

Hazel

In the morning, however, they are pure green.


----------



## Jigsaw

Dark Brown, occasionally they lighten up and also occasionally a tinge of green


----------



## sharktooth

grey  well, legally blue, but that's cuz there's no grey option


----------



## Love Wins

Aßbiscuits said:


> That is not in any way relative.


I wasn't exactly meaning it to be. It was more of a random observation I had.



Aßbiscuits said:


> So what, Ne users find making _several_ polls and threads about eye colour important? I doubt that. Even for them there's more important things to worry about .


When I said something for everyone I wasn't generalizing Ne users. I was just meaning anyone who happened to be interested in these kinds of threads. And topics don't have to be important to the grand scheme of life to be interesting though deep life discussions usually ARE more interesting in my opinion!


----------



## grizzlyy

To the people who voted violet, I automatically think you're sexy.


----------



## SereneMind

DARK brown here, though i wonder how would I look with blue eyes.... hmm....


----------



## Pjb

Green w/deep green outer ring


----------



## Polymaniac

*Other*

Blue some days, green the others. I can't accurately classify them as green or blue.


----------



## Psychophlegmatic

I have yellowish green eyes, although depending on the lighting, hints of brown, blue and yellow can be seen. Oh, well. I like them.


----------



## Inspire Reality

I voted black, but my eyes are more of a very, very, very dark brown.


----------



## Brighter.Tomorrow

I have more like a Greyish-Blue, but I want contacts to make them really blue.


----------



## Emanuel

My eyes is blue


----------



## sidj0n

exactly the same


----------



## Ashtongue

Voted for Other.
One eye is grayish-blue with a gray dot in it.
Other one is yellowish-green. This one depends heavily on lighting.
I'm a "freak of nature", when it comes to eyes 

Yellowish-green eye is a result from a trauma to the eye in question. 
Turns our being stabbed in the eye with a dart is as unhealthy as it sounds.¨
Still very interesting, how this trauma actually resulted in significant color alteration.
Curiously as well, I did not lose all sight of it, but managed by some statistically positive outcome (luck) keep enough sight to allow me to keep my own eye without it becoming an lazy eye. Very interesting.


----------



## Hnous

Hazel eyes.


----------



## SnowFairy

Technically blue, but a pale blue mixed with some gray and a tiny bit of green.


----------



## Impact Calculus

A very dark brown. : )


----------



## Steel Magnolia

Mine are deep blue.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

My eyes are a sort of greenish-greyish colour.


----------



## Ashley May

My eyes change colors. For example, when I am mad, my eyes turn ocean blue. Other times they are green or even gray. Once they even turned gold. And if I concentrate really hard, I can make them change color..


----------



## Annietopia

Normal brown but light brown/hazelish in sunlight


----------



## Faygo

Hazel. They change between dark green to a stormy blue.


----------



## Nekomata

Brown. I'd love to have green or violet coloured eyes though xD


----------



## Ramysa

Brown and I think they're the most common.


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE

They change color..blue, grey, green.


----------



## Holgrave

light blue with a dash of green


----------



## The Performance

Cool fact:
I have hazel eyes, but my left eye has more blue in it while my right eye has more brown.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I've got blue eyes.


----------



## samuel.perry77

I have green eyes. I thought that I should throw this comment in the pile for consideration...


----------



## EdBogie

Hazel. Sometimes they're more green, sometimes more grey, sometimes more brown.


----------



## GotThis

Brown, though some say that in the light they can see some green.


----------



## Pointless Activist

Bluish gray eyes here. People have violet eyes!? What I would give for a color like that.


----------



## redcarol57

I have blue/green eyes with golden bands around the pupil.


----------



## TwoHeadedBoy

Mine are strange they shift between blue-grey, blue and blue-green. I'm almost positive though that it's completely dependent on what lighting I am in. For example in dim lighting they are blue-green, in normal lighting blue-grey, and extreme lighting (or if say its a really sunny day) they are really bright blue.


----------



## emerald sea

they change color - they look vivid green sometimes, sometimes gray-green, sometimes gray, sometimes olive green, sometimes brownish-green. close up, there is a small area of brown around the pupil and a thick band of green around that, then a thin line of darker green around the outside. so...they are whatever color _that _is. xD


----------



## marybluesky

I have black eyes as u can see in my picture.:happy:


----------



## Michelle Smith

Green. But they change, I've been told, with my mood. They turn blue when I'm sad and grey when I'm angry lol. When I was a child they were purple. I wish they would've stayed that way ...


----------



## gh0st

Technically hazel... but they can look gold, or red.


----------



## Master Mind

My eyes are brown.


----------



## entpIdeas

Uhhhh...this color


----------



## chickydoda

Michelle Smith said:


> Green. But they change, I've been told, with my mood. They turn blue when I'm sad and grey when I'm angry lol.


You just described my eyes!!!


----------



## SweetPickles

Just plain old brown 

The people with black eyes scare me lol, my imagination is running wild.


----------



## Love

My eyes are green...

But when I am mad they turn green, when I am sad they turn green, and, when I am happy... they turn green :tongue: hehehe


----------



## Azelll

generally I have brown, more specifically I have sunrise brown eyes, they are bright brown on the outside but going into the pupil they darken  awesome I know!


----------



## Incognita

Wow. I've never seen violet eyes?


----------



## Pucca

Blue, but because of yellow flecks, they often look teal, even green with certain clothing.


----------



## ilphithra

Hazel with a black ring around the outside edge... but my eyes change depending on mood and weather.
They can go from a half transparent orange/amber, pass through shades of brown and even go to dark red-ish.


----------



## Christie

Hazel


----------



## Eclipsed

Blue, with a bit of gray mixed in. Everyone says that my eyes look like water. xD I like them.


----------



## Hruberen

My eye is in my avatar.

The closest thing to it in the options was green, so that's what I picked, although the best option would have been gray-green


----------



## blackpeppergeneral

A dark shade of brown, very dark.

Black.


----------



## Jwing24

I have never met someone with black eyes. That would be pretty cool, I would like to see that.

Some people thought I might have black eyes. That would be incorrect. Very dark brown is still not black.


----------



## sriracha

I chose black. That was a while back, but I actually have dark brown eyes. :happy:


----------



## MusicBird

Green:0


----------



## LibertyPrime

Same color as @Hruberen...green. They used to be steel blue till age 16 or so.


----------



## Pralix

Mine are dark brown.


----------



## too INTP to pick one name

You guys must look very strange in real life.

My eyes are white. I've only a circle in the middle of each of them which is brown in color.


----------



## Holgrave

too INTP to pick one name said:


> You guys must look very strange in real life.
> 
> My eyes are white. I've only a circle in the middle of each of them which is brown in color.


Lol. :laughing: Nice joke.


----------



## FogOnTheBeach

Just boring dark brown, I'm afraid. They might be considered black... But I'm pretty sure they're just very dark brown.


----------



## leafling

Very dark brown. Is that considered black?


----------



## bromide

Mine are blue, like a frustrated gentleman's balls.


----------



## SweetPickles

bromide said:


> Mine are blue, like a frustrated gentleman's balls.


Very poetic


----------



## Riy

I got Hazel eyes, Green inner and brown outer.


----------



## Dashboard Hula Dancer

Green and gold


----------



## Dashboard Hula Dancer

Incognita said:


> Wow. I've never seen violet eyes?


Elizabeth Taylor had violet eyes. I don't think I've ever seen anyone in person though.


----------



## Beat_Crusader

My eyes are a really bright shade of blue. My dad has the same color eyes as me and his blend in with the driver's liscence background, which makes his drivers liscence picture look a little creepy.


----------



## gwennylou

Grey tinged with blue, green, and yellow flecks.


----------



## stone100674

my eyes are brown


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Brown, the most common eye color.


----------



## Otawan

I have green eyes, although they seem a little brown at times.


----------



## Lachesis

Mine are playful. It is definitely a colour.


----------



## Hugty

BLUE!!! :crazy:


----------



## Christie42476

Mine change color between green and blue and green-blue blend. According to most people I know, they're more green than anything most of the time.


----------



## ShadoWolf

I have brownish amberish eyes.


----------



## nakkinaama

Green with yellow.


----------



## Destiny Lund

Grey-blue, a little more grey than blue. I also have a handful of tiny little gold sparks around my pupils, so in a certain yellowish light, they can appear pretty green. I have a midnight blue ring around my iris.


----------



## heyimawkward

Blue with some gold in the middle.


----------



## Helios

Intense shade of dark brown. They get darker as you move away from the pupil.


----------



## Aenima__

Mine are hazel. I always get compliments on my eyes... they are mostly green with yellow around the pupil. Sometimes theyll turn a blue. Id have to say my best feature is my eyes


----------



## PsychoBiitan

Well I think they're green grey


----------



## Blazethefierce

My eyes actually switch color 0.o From green to blue. Lately there are less transitions. My eyes changed color while having a staring competition with my friend; that's how I learned that my eyes did that. It really freaked him out


----------



## Runemarks

Dark brown.


----------



## Shinji Mimura

I have beautiful, dark brown eyes, and I love people with brown eyes and people who love people with brown eyes


----------



## TallTales

I have warm brown eyes.


----------



## Curiously

Boring black.


----------



## NuthatchXi

Blue.  Grey-blue.


----------



## Puddleglum

Brown.


----------



## Maiko_Hima

As dark as my coffee.



That means black.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Muddy puddle-brown.


----------



## Oceandust

Green! They're dark and greyish and I'd much rather have lighter green (or blue) eyes, though.


----------

